# husky / timber wolf? someone with more experiamce please.



## project (Dec 22, 2012)

Can someone tell me if whst breed my new pup is or if its worth it to go for dna tests. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

hard to say at this age, but definitely no wolf.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

I see nothing wolf-like in that puppy either.


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

looks like a white jindo puppy to me


my ex's jindo pup. looks a lot like your pup


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

If there is any wolf in the baby its going to be very little. Ones with abit of wolf are also not going to be born white, grays are born dark, even the whites are born dark.
Any animal that has any considerable amount of wolf in them is not going to be born this time of year. The higher content wolfdogs like pures only have one heat cycle a year. Dogs have two. Plus they only have puppies in the spring. March and April. Arctics can have them in May. Even the males testicles go back up inside and do not drop until the right time of year.


This gorgeous animal belongs to Skylar, this is Legend. As a pup and adult.



















This gentlemen is hold three pups, one black phase and two high content arctics. The pic of it after is of one of the arctic grown and the black phase.



















This is my boy Loki as a 10 day old puppy and as a adult, he is not white but a gray but you will still see the difference.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like a malamute mix to me, with no wolf.


----------



## project (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok thanks for the input. I figured it might be some sort of malimute mix. Lol she does look like your jindo pup tho.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I actually see a Samoyed puppy. Your dog is cute. And Cindy--great shots of your wolfdogs!


----------

